# Diet



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

I've started a diet that's based on soups/vegetables/fish/bread basically, but I don't know if this is good actually. The main purpose of this diet was to treat a possible case of candida overgrowth, or if not, just a diet to get sort of "mentally stable" , since people say these diets are always good for the brain. The thing is, it's been 1/2 weeks only and everyone notices that I'm losing weight at an unbelievable rate, and I'm really worried. I didn't mean to lose weight with this, even though I knew I would actually lose some. I've even felt worse these last days, the thing is, I don't want to quit the diet, I just want to see what else I can eat besides these, does anyone have any hints?

Note: I have to avoid wheat and dairy


----------



## Sarasi3 (Mar 4, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> I've started a diet that's based on soups/vegetables/fish/bread basically, but I don't know if this is good actually. The main purpose of this diet was to treat a possible case of candida overgrowth, or if not, just a diet to get sort of "mentally stable" , since people say these diets are always good for the brain. The thing is, it's been 1/2 weeks only and everyone notices that I'm losing weight at an unbelievable rate, and I'm really worried. I didn't mean to lose weight with this, even though I knew I would actually lose some. I've even felt worse these last days, the thing is, I don't want to quit the diet, I just want to see what else I can eat besides these, does anyone have any hints?
> 
> Note: I have to avoid wheat and dairy


Are you allowed to eat rice? can you substitute wheat for another grain?

You may be able to try rice noodles, sushi or rice and curries. And potato is another food you can use to bulk up a meal, a baked or microwaved potato is a great meal









and tofu is an excellent meat replacement for protein if you are only allowed fish. Eggs are good too. And oats as porridge for breakfast will fill you up!

I love talking about different diets, I have been vegan and vegetarian now for 12 years, and I find I feel much better when I eat properly and balance my proteins. Make sure you get enough protein and you should be able to maintain a healthy weight.

Also it takes time for your body to adjust to a new diet, It may just take a few months to get used to it and notice that you are feeling better.

Good Luck


----------

